# Why does the TT RS not have fog lights?



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Simple question: 
Why do the TT and TTS have fog lights and why does the TT RS not have fog lights?

TT with fog lights:









TTS with fog lights:









TT RS with NO fog lights???... WHY???


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Personal preference/bias but I actually like the fact that my car does not have fog lights, I think it looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

AFAIK no Audi RS cars ever have fogs.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Because they weigh too much?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

It doesn't need them - the bi-xenon headlights cover enough light that it makes the foglights obsolete.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Those grills are functional. The driver side goes to brake ducting. The passenger side goes to the intercooler (and presumably brake ducting behind).

I guess they could have put fogs on the inboard part of the grill, but they wouldn't be as effective.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

mageus said:


> Those grills are functional. The driver side goes to brake ducting. The passenger side goes to the intercooler (and presumably brake ducting behind).
> 
> I guess they could have put fogs on the inboard part of the grill, but they wouldn't be as effective.


The passenger side go's NOT to the intercooler but to a additional radiator.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> AFAIK no Audi RS cars ever have fogs.


The B7 RS4 did.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

boarderjcj said:


> Simple question:
> Why do the TT and TTS have fog lights and why does the TT RS not have fog lights?


Because real sports cars don't have fog lights. Porsche? Ferrari? Lamborghini? Nope.

Fog lights are ugly. A performance vehicle is purpose built for performance. Not driving in fog.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> A performance vehicle is purpose built for performance. Not driving in fog.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I don't know about that. The TTRS is based on a rally car - those drive in all sorts of conditions, on road and off.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

I've had a lot of cars with fog lights and they were all worthless at lighting up anything but the ground right in front of the car. I've always thought they were more a fad than a practical accessory.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

lcrcr said:


> I've had a lot of cars with fog lights and they were all worthless at lighting up anything but the ground right in front of the car. I've always thought they were more a fad than a practical accessory.


Exactly.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

R5T said:


> The passenger side go's NOT to the intercooler but to a additional radiator.


That's what I thought, but the dealer said it was the intercooler.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mageus said:


> That's what I thought, but the dealer said it was the intercooler.


Why would you ever trust the dealer for any technical details about the car? The TTRS has a front mount intercooler, similar setup as the TTS. Since there's no real oil cooler the extra cooler in the passenger side must be for an aux radiator.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

because some people at dealerships actually know what they are talking about (me)

it doesn't have DRIVING LIGHTs to get better air flow through the front end of the car. the RS 6 didn't have them and neither does the R8.


----------

